# Identify BMW Wheels Model



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

Is there a resource to help identify the model number for a set of wheels?

I got this wheels from a 2007 X3 but I am not sure they were original. Most recently I had them on my '14 328 GT as winter wheels. I am trying to figure out what model they were and which cars it may fit so I can sell them. Or if they by chance have the right fit for an F10 i can keep them. 

I will take a pic and maybe someone here can help me identify them but if you know of a good resource to look them up that would be great.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

And I answered my own question, though maybe it should be a sticky?

This is a pretty good site, but seems like it misses some details about some of the wheels: http://www.bmwstylewheels.com/

This one is in german but its pretty self explanatory and it seems as comprehensive as it gets: http://felgenkatalog.auto-treff.com/


----------

